# pink singlespeeds!



## 29 Single & Pink! (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello girls

I have been lurking here for a few days and my good friend, Lynda W, suggested I jump in. I have been riding my pink singlespeed for just under a year now. I love it and am addicted. My FS geary is neglected and collecting dust. I am riding is a Gary Fisher Rig (29er) with a custom paint job. I didn't realize how many of you women were singlespeeders, you rock:thumbsup: . I am always looking for women to ride with, my girlfriends don't get out much. I ride a lot with my husband. We rode the Virgin Rim Trail yesterday, it's pretty dusty, I'm looking forward to the thunderstorms in July to pack it down.


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*nice!*

welcome!

I had the pleasure of riding with Lynda a couple of weeks ago. She's one sweet lady (in addition to being a badass on a bike)

How do you like those Endless cogs? I have a whole range of sizes for my SS. Yes - I don't ride my gearie too much nowadays. The SS is way more fun!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*did you say pink??*

very nice custom paint job there. 

let me introduce la belle dame en rose...(the bike, not the rider)









many thanks to Carl Mesta for this pic: check out his gallery & info here









welcome.

rt


----------



## 29 Single & Pink! (Jun 18, 2007)

*riding with Lynda*

Your ride with Lynda sounds like it was a great time I saw it on her blog aslo. I have actually only ridden with Lynda once, technically. We meet up a lot at the Virgin Rim but our riding hasn't coincided. She brought it down a few notches and we both took our boys on Thunder Mountain over Memorial Weekend. Did you see her blog for May 28? It was fun and our boys enjoyed their first Classic ride. http://teamhealthfx.com/globs/lunda/defalt.aspx

Lynda actually mentioned your name this weekend when we talked about this forum. It is nice to meet you. The endless cogs are great, they are so lightweight but hold up great. My husband wears everything out, pedals, frames,etc. and he loves the cogs. He rides hard and didn't know how well they would last but they are fantastic.

Do you ever get down to So. Utah? We'll have to ride sometime if you do.


----------



## 29 Single & Pink! (Jun 18, 2007)

Very sweet pink!


----------



## adimiro (Jan 11, 2006)

Maybe it's time to create a "Pink Bikes and Parts" Sticky so everyone compelled to post pictures of their color-coordinated bike can have an avenue for expression without cluttering the Women's forum with yet another pink bike thread. Cool bikes and no offense intended... but they are becoming as frequent (and boring) as the "What bike should I buy my girlfriend?" threads.


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh I never get bored of looking at beautiful bikes  It just makes me want to fill my garage with more of them.


----------



## adimiro (Jan 11, 2006)

Agree about checking out cool bikes...own a few myself...4 with custom frames... I'm just kinda over this 'pink' fad. It's getting as old and tired as Paris Hilton bashing. It's already so last year.

What's next, check out my new 'lime green' bike...check out my new 'pastel color-coordinated' bike that I ride in the spring...and of course, no riding a white bike after Labor day.


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

29 Single & Pink! said:


> Do you ever get down to So. Utah? We'll have to ride sometime if you do.


Jen and I were discussing a winter trip down your way....so maybe we'll get to ride in the winter months with you and Lynda.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

adimiro said:


> Agree about checking out cool bikes...own a few myself...4 with custom frames... I'm just kinda over this 'pink' fad. It's getting as old and tired as Paris Hilton bashing. It's already so last year.
> 
> What's next, check out my new 'lime green' bike...check out my new 'pastel color-coordinated' bike that I ride in the spring...and of course, no riding a white bike after Labor day.


if you think it's boring & so last year, don't click on the post. voila. problem solved.

rt


----------



## Faybie77 (May 6, 2007)

*rt* said:


> if you think it's boring & so last year, don't click on the post. voila. problem solved.
> 
> rt


I couldn't have said it better myself!!!


----------



## adimiro (Jan 11, 2006)

*rt* said:


> if you think it's boring & so last year, don't click on the post. voila. problem solved.
> 
> rt


Gee, I thought these forums were about expressing views and opinions... yes, even when it disagrees with your own and ruffles a few feathers.

Much harder to solve problems of intolerance to differences with just a few keyboard strokes..


----------



## Faybie77 (May 6, 2007)

Hmmm... 

Well maybe this "pink fad" as you call it will go out of style one day when breast cancer is cured.  

Until then....GO PINK!!!!


----------



## adimiro (Jan 11, 2006)

Low blow...Shame for making ASSumptions that being over a 'pink' fad equates with indifference to such a worthy cause as breast cancer awareness. I have several friends with this disease and given many volunteer hours and $$$ to organizations.

Furthermore, I don't see that anyone has mentioned anything about breast cancer awareness or donations re: the pinkness of their bikes.


----------



## Faybie77 (May 6, 2007)

adimiro said:


> Low blow...Shame for making ASSumptions that being over a 'pink' fad equates with indifference to such a worthy cause as breast cancer awareness. I have several friends with this disease and given many volunteer hours and $$$ to organizations.
> 
> Furthermore, I don't see that anyone has mentioned anything about breast cancer awareness or donations re: the pinkness of their bikes.


What's a shame is you coming in here for the purpose of "ruffling feathers" and criticizing the OP's thread.


----------



## adimiro (Jan 11, 2006)

Faybie77 said:


> What's a shame is you coming in here for the purpose of "ruffling feathers" and criticizing the OP's thread.


Whooa! Chill Faybie77. The purpose of these public forums is expression. Sometimes you agree with the post and other times you don't. No shame in either. If you can't stand the heat of hearing opinions/comment you don't agree with, then maybe this venue is not for you. Though my comments on the pink bike craze may have "ruffled some feathers", they were not personal attacks towards anyone.

Bummer you feel the need to launch a public and personal attack on me, but hey, would still defend your right to do so. Peace and safe riding to all, regardless of the color of your bike.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

adimiro said:


> The purpose of these public forums is expression. .


True, but we try and be more supportive than usual towards our fellow gals in the women's lounge. That's just the culture here. If you don't like it, or our pink bikes, we prefer you don't argue about it but just tactfully depart. Particularly if you are male.

It's just a female thang. I'm sure you understand.  If you want to argue gender politics there is a great political forum here.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

adimiro said:


> The purpose of these public forums is expression


As an occasional lurker, former regular poster (life gets in the way, but anyway...) , I'd have to say your "expressions" that I've read thus far have all seemed to be intended to ruffle feathers and little else. I agree with Impy, that's what the political forum is designed for, not the women's lounge.


----------



## adimiro (Jan 11, 2006)

The responses to this thread are very interesting. First, let me start by stating that I am a woman and have about 20 years of mountain biking under my lycra shorts. However, when I walk into a bike store, I still get the "what color bike are you looking for?" as the first question-the automatic preconception and stereotype that goes along with a female bike rider. I think alot of the hard-core women rider out there can relate to this, yes? Second, I also happen to work in a mostly male-dominated professional field. I do not want or ask for 'special and supportive' treatment. I just want to be treated and judged by equal standards as my male counterparts, whether at work or a bike store.

To quote (paraphrase really) Barbra Streisand, quintessential feminist, during the "Year of the Woman" awards ceremony..."I hope one day we can all be percieved equally and not need to have a special year to acknowledge women"

Thus, in this forum and thread, I expressed my opinion and offer no apologies for not being "more supportive than usual" towards my fellow female riders. Furthermore, as a staunch 1st ammendment right supporter, this public forum belongs to, well, the public. So despite the political tangent of my replies (especially this one), my original comments concerned the pink bikes, the main topic of this particular thread.

I'm just a girl that loves bikes and riding them. Despite the scolding comments to 'tactfully depart' from this forum, I don't hold anything against anyone, but also don't plan on being censored by a few self-rightous, 'my way or the highway', users.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

I wonder if a purple bike would have caused this much trouble. 

Off to start a purple bike thread.... only joking!!!! :devil:


----------



## adimiro (Jan 11, 2006)

badjenny said:


> I wonder if a purple bike would have caused this much trouble.
> 
> Off to start a purple bike thread.... only joking!!!! :devil:


Hey Badjenny...a woman who can get beyond the veneer , rides a super cool blue bike and a sense of humor to boot...How refreshing!!!!


----------



## cowgirlonwheels (Nov 23, 2004)

*Another little hot number!*

Here's a custom order we filled at Siren (hope this isn't taken as spam) - we call it teddy bear pink as the powder coat was special ordered to match Stephanie's teddy bear. It's kind of a sparkly dusty pink. It's amazing what they can do with powdercoat these days.  We also powdercoated a hot little raceface stem to match.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I know one of the reasons I wear pink accessories is because
"... the more annoyed you get, the more fun it is for me...".

I saw that on a bumper sticker once.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

adimiro said:


> The responses to this thread are very interesting. ......


I would like to apologize for a few reasons. First off, I was in a bad mood when I read this thread, and I know better - it is always a terrible time to post. Secondly, I thought you were a guy, admiro. Now, everyone can rip me a new one if that shouldn't change my opinion of a post, but I'm just being honest.

Anyway, I retract my b*tchy request to leave, and promise stop being so fricken sensitive.

PS: hating pink bikes is so 2006


----------



## adimiro (Jan 11, 2006)

Impy, your apology accepted and admire your honesty and courage. My turn to apologize for any offense to pink bike owners, none was intended.

My take home lessons:

(1) Everyone is entitled to choose whatever color they so like for their bikes, fads be d*mned
(2) Withhold the impulse to make assumptions or jump to conclusions
(3) Don't take life too seriously, but live to it's max whenever possible
(4) We are not the weaker gender
(5) Ride more and laugh often

I hope we can all brush down our ruffled feathers and get out for a ride. Happy trails.


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

OK, I forget...now is orange the new pink? And pink is still the new black?

Oh whatever....I now have one of both 

new pink big wheel hotness:










and my good ole' friend ernie:










More pix here.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

namrita said:


> OK, I forget...now is orange the new pink? And pink is still the new black?
> 
> Oh whatever....I now have one of both
> 
> ...


That is a "hot" pink bike! Very nice!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

adimiro said:


> Low blow...Shame for making ASSumptions that being over a 'pink' fad equates with indifference to such a worthy cause as breast cancer awareness. I have several friends with this disease and given many volunteer hours and $$$ to organizations.
> 
> Furthermore, I don't see that anyone has mentioned anything about breast cancer awareness or donations re: the pinkness of their bikes.


FYI - many of the pink parts on my bike DO support the Susan G. Komen Foundation.

http://www.chrisking.com/prettyandstrong/index.html

I believe the same is true with the Terry pink saddles and others I'm not thinking of off the top of my head.


----------



## reebert (Jun 16, 2007)

badjenny said:


> I wonder if a purple bike would have caused this much trouble.
> 
> Off to start a purple bike thread.... only joking!!!! :devil:


Does this count?
She's almost done, just need to get some pedals...thinking dangerboy purple platforms...my wife doesn't want pink candies...
thinking about changing out the tires too, but she prefers family bike paths anyway, 
Maybe change the seat collar as well...


----------

